# Nifty skins!



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,
My DecalGirl skins arrived today! I've had my kindle for several months and it's been nekkid the whole time, but no more! I couldn't decide on a single skin to get so splurged on 3. They seem easy to take off and re-apply--not something I'll want to do every day or even every week, but maybe once a month or so. The first one on is the Disarray pattern--chaotic mix of brown, rust, turquoise, green--wow! I love it. It looks great with the mocha M-edge cover my kindle rests in.

Does anyone else here have multiple skins? How often do you change them?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I did order a few skins, to have a fun change. I don't think you can reuse them though, I think its a one time deal.
I don't have my Kindle yet, so I can't say for sure...
But enjoy....


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Before ordering, I asked about that at the Amazon discussion board. A couple of people said they are re-usable as long as you don't stretch them when taking them off. I hope they're right; if not, it's an awfully expensive indulgence.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If a piece stretches, either leave it overnight and it may shrink back. Or put it in the freezer and it will shrink back. (Haven't personally tried the freezer method.)


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I ordered one for my lap top, and had been using it for a while. Then yesterday I took it off, wow was it stuck on there, I had to really pull. It was from Decal Girl.

I can't imagine being able to reuse it, I had to throw it away.
I did not buy another one for my lap top, I'm done skinning my Lap Top for now!

I would be interested, to hear others experiences.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've switched between my skins a couple of times. The only problem I've had is with the decal around keyboard...you really have to be careful around there.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Gosh...it just seems like too much work to change the skin with any frequency.  Maybe its just me?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have Hmwk ADD....I get distracted from homework easily. When I do things for my kindle I usually have something else to do, but its my K...lol.

Yes, it takes a bit of effort to take skins off.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

So maybe I'll change skins every six months or so!

This is good to know. I've been thinking of getting a second cover (probably an Oberon), which means the kindle would need a different skin too, to go with the different color of cover. But if it's hard to switch skins, I'd end up not switching very often--so why get the second cover? The only way to solve that is to get a cover that would look good with the same skin that's already on the kindle, which kind of defeats the purpose of getting the extra. So many people are posting about their multiple covers--do you also switch skins every time?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Cherie said:


> So maybe I'll change skins every six months or so!
> 
> This is good to know. I've been thinking of getting a second cover (probably an Oberon), which means the kindle would need a different skin too, to go with the different color of cover. But if it's hard to switch skins, I'd end up not switching very often--so why get the second cover? The only way to solve that is to get a cover that would look good with the same skin that's already on the kindle, which kind of defeats the purpose of getting the extra. So many people are posting about their multiple covers--do you also switch skins every time?


I currently use an M-edge and have an Oberon on order. I switch my covers often without changing my skin. While both of my covers are very different (and different colors), they will both go with my skin.

Also, when the covers are closed, you don;t see the skin... when they are opened, ypu see little of the color of the cover, so an exact match is not super important to me.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I got the leopard spots and zen revisited at the same time.  I put on leopard spots, and after about 4-5 weeks, changed it to zen revisited.  I was careful to take it off slowly and put it back on the paper that I had peeled it from.  I had zen revisited on for about 3 months, then replaced it with leopard spots again.  It can be done, you have to be careful, so I know that each skin can be used at least twice.  I hope to use them even more than two times.  I now have some of the new designs from Decalgirl and am awaiting a shipment from Tego.  I understand their skins are only good for only one use...  GULP!!!  
The skins, at least the ones I got, seem to go with all of my covers, and I have several Medges, and more than a few StrangeDogs.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

That's good to hear, Ricky. I'll wait a while before switching skins and will take great care when I do.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Cherie said:


> So maybe I'll change skins every six months or so!


I think that is the better plan. I am on my 3rd skin and the ones I have removed I could not use again but since I was not
planning on it, I was not that careful. They are tricky though to put on and so for that reason I would just use them till you get tired enough to want a change.


----------

